# Cold blooded rainham



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know cold blooded in Rainham, very good shop. Been going there for 10 years. Well a little bird has told me that they will soon be opening a new place just round the corner, in about a month or so.
It's going to be a reptile zoo/shop and breeding centre, very big place I think. 
He's keeping the original shop open as well, but all the big reps from the shop will be going to the new place, like the snakes and gator/ croc monitor/ snappers etc etc and with the free space in the shop he can make smaller vivs and stock even more. he's stock is big already. 
Can't wait to see the new place:2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dunno about a little bird but Paul told me this himself. There should be some nice sized enclosures for some of his bigger animals. I'm going to the shop in the morning probably if I can get my lazy ass up in time.: victory:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Dunno about a little bird but Paul told me this himself. There should be some nice sized enclosures for some of his bigger animals. I'm going to the shop in the morning probably if I can get my lazy ass up in time.: victory:


Well when I say little bird I mean monkey boy mark:lol2: just got back from there myself. Was taking the p*ss out of paul about the vid of him on the net, see it for the first time other day :lol2: See some other dodgy pics of him the other day aswell, think he's got a thing about taking his clothes off:lol2:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep thats correct, hubbys been on a walkabout there....its where the old AA pets were in Upminster Road South........The road from the Clock Tower/war memorial in Rainham.


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

loobylou211 said:


> Yep thats correct, hubbys been on a walkabout there....its where the old AA pets were in Upminster Road South........The road from the Clock Tower/war memorial in Rainham.


 
I know where you mean, I grew up in Rainham. My mum used to own the hairdressers in the village many moons ago. Bit of useless info for you there:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

joff said:


> Well when I say little bird I mean monkey boy mark:lol2: just got back from there myself. Was taking the p*ss out of paul about the vid of him on the net, see it for the first time other day :lol2: See some other dodgy pics of him the other day aswell, think he's got a thing about taking his clothes off:lol2:


Vid?:devil:


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

I go in there everyweek and didnt know this, shall have to have words with Paul I think. I do love their shop, their rainham one is nicely up the road from my work


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

mellage said:


> I go in there everyweek and didnt know this, shall have to have words with Paul I think. I do love their shop, their rainham one is nicely up the road from my work


 
superb shop i knew it was going on but wasn't sure when it was opening
i advise anyone to go there,


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i was up there this morn,,brilliant bloke full of info,,,been going for many years now and shall carry on going,,be brill to see the big enclosers for his animals at new place,,


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

I only live about 20 mins (drive) away from CB. Have only just got into the hobby but I'm glad to hear this I love that shop


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i knew also...lol

he made me laugh with his " now the conda can scare people with enough space to strike!"....lol

great shop, ive had 5 female royals off him in the last 2 weeks, awesome shop...


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Vid?:devil:


 
pm sent:lol2:


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

It is a great shop, so busy now days. When I first used to go in there it was quiet, its like a mad house in there now. I've spent a few quid in there over the years:whistling2: Sometimes I just pop down to have a look at the reps.

I remember the first time i went in there, I was only going to have a look. I was just after some advise on keeping a green iggy. i ended up spending over £300:lol2:
Then Paul phoned me a cab to get my set up and iggy home. Got in the cab, then 100yards up the road some t**t smashed into the back of the cab:bash::bash: Poor iggy, first time out in the big wide world and he's involved in a car crash. Don't think he's ever got over it:lol2: Calvin(iggy) then sued for whiplash but, thats another story:lol2:


----------



## sexychef666 (Nov 16, 2008)

had a quick look round the new shop back in december and it was looking quite cool and very well set up


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeh quality shop and paul is a nice guy, purchased 2 leos from their, hopefully many more to in the future aswell


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

YouTube - Coldblooded Paul :whistling2:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha genius video :2thumb:
Soem gerat moves paul lmao.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

A little off topic but does anyone know when James from Coldblooded gets married only he's been great too us and we wanted to wish him well with a card!

Thanks Vicki x


----------



## essexman (Nov 20, 2008)

april 24th


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Love this shop. Brought some gorgeous Ts there on a meet. The guys are brill


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad to hear this. I like the shop but couldn't bear seeing that croc monitor in that pissy little cage everytime i went in.


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

This is an excellent reptile shop with lots of help and advice.

Please note there is a private road opposite, which they lease from network rail so their customers can use it.

However beware there is a clamping firm on this private road that is cowboy-ish to the point of blackmail.

If you park on the road you have to go straight into cold blooded else they will clamp you!

For example I am a regular at cold blooded and I needed a new bowl and mice so I knew I was going to be buying something from cold blooded and BECAUSE THEY ONLY TAKE CASH I had to walk to the nearest cash point which is on the other side of the church. Five minutes later after purchasing two bowls, mice, and tortoise food I found my car about to be lifted and towed away. I was furious that within 5 minutes my car was clamped and half way onto a tow truck. Half hour on phone to clamping company explaining what had happened they ignored me, it was then that I explained to them that I was a Police officer and that this is blackmail that things only started to happen. Five large men turned up not that I haven’t dealt with these situation before but after speaking to them they change their tune and check the stores CCTV. However if I were a normal Joe public I’m sure they would have ignored me, threatened me, and maybe even assaulted me which is what that seemed to want to do.

The clamping release fee is £200 cash or more by card. (Doubtful this is declared to the taxman)

The tow charge is £400.

And Storage charge is £50 per day.

So if they did take my car I would be looking at a minimum of £650 just to release it that day.

To be honest you are better of parking on the main road for a normal ticket, even in the middle of the road is better, and all that would happen is your car moved to a legal parking space.


Apparently four of his customers were claimed and the clampers didn't even check to see if they were in the store? This happened before my incident but told to at the time of my incident.


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*pub?*

cant you park in the pub car park?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

the road isn't leased or owned by cold blooded, its owned by the cafe next door, but cold blooded customers can use it, the clampers will come in the shop and ask if your car is down there, i've been asked a few times and park down there all the time, never had any problems


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

The road is owned by network rail.

It is leased to cold blooded and sunnys cafe.

And next time you go down there ask and Paul will tell you that they don't always come in and ask.


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

truncheon1973 said:


> cant you park in the pub car park?



I presume if you buy a drink?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Marvin_Dagenham said:


> The road is owned by network rail.
> 
> It is leased to cold blooded and sunnys cafe.
> 
> And next time you go down there ask and Paul will tell you that they don't always come in and ask.


 
i'm speaking to paul :whistling2: its leased by the cafe, but cold blooded customers can use it, they have taken a few without asking occasionally when its new clampers but cold blooded can sort it out and can get them back,


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> the road isn't leased or owned by cold blooded, its owned by the cafe next door, but cold blooded customers can use it, the clampers will come in the shop and ask if your car is down there, i've been asked a few times and park down there all the time, never had any problems



Where do you get your information? 

Both Pauls and James say they lease the road from Network rail alongside Sonny's cafe.

It even states that on the signs on the private road of which there are four.

I have put a picture on my profile galleries for you to refer to.

Why don't you ring them and ask if you don't believe me or the picture of the clamping sign? Cold Blooded: 01708 630135.

I have even spoken to the café owner today who got a little tense, stated that he don’t earn no money from the clamping three times even though I wasn’t even asking about that. All I wanted to know is who owned the road so I could put a complaint in towards the owner about clamping company operating there.


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i'm speaking to paul :whistling2: its leased by the cafe, but cold blooded customers can use it, they have taken a few without asking occasionally when its new clampers but cold blooded can sort it out and can get them back,



Which Paul you speaking to?

Are you sure that cafe is in charge of that road? And they are the ones using the clampers services?

Apparently which the cafe owner states he earns no money from?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Marvin_Dagenham said:


> Where do you get your information?
> 
> Both Pauls and James say they lease the road from Network rail alongside Sonny's cafe.
> 
> ...


 

i'm talking to paul, so thats where the information was coming from, he has told me that cold blooded do not lease the road, the cafe does, its not that i dont believe you, its just that you say to ring them, why would i when i am already talking to paul who has said that it is leased by the cafe, NOT cold blooded


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Marvin_Dagenham said:


> Which Paul you speaking to?
> 
> Are you sure that cafe is in charge of that road? And they are the ones using the clampers services?
> 
> Apparently which the cafe owner states he earns no money from?


 
yep definately sure


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> yep definately sure


He was nervous when I was speaking to him and he repeated himself. That the network rail owned it and that he is not in charge of the clampers.

I will contact network rail and confirm that and then go from there.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

As far as i understand it, as someone who parks there weekly and was never half witted enough to see their car get clamped, the clampers DO (and have come in and asked me when ive been there...) ask in Cold Blooded. 

Perhaps the day your car was being clamped they went into the shop and asked but you neglect to consider the fact that you werent in there, but getting cash from the machine at the time, came back and bought your items after they had asked and voila, one clamped hermit mobile.

Someone who is a regular and bothers to prepare would have got the cash before going but hey, you live your life your own way.


----------

